# off season conditioning?



## Lousixyz (Mar 11, 2009)

Here a post related to yours I posted few days ago, some answer might help you.... 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...811-summer-workout-other-than-skateboard.html
Have a good summer trainning!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I mountain bike.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Mcdonalds and soda for me =]


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yyipu said:


> Mcdonalds and soda for me =]



yea me too. this year im going to work on spinnning and flexabilty though..
bust out the trampoline..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I bike to and from work as much as possible, usually 4 days a week; about a 30 min ride each way, and means I don't have to pay for a gym membership. I want to pick up one of those bike stands so I can ride in the garage in the fall one it gets too cold/snowy to ride on the streets.

I've also got a decent trampoline in the backyard with a trampoline board, and try to get out on that a couple times a week.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> yea me too. this year im going to work on spinnning and flexabilty though..
> bust out the trampoline..


Yea...i think im gonna focus on my core a lot this summer...just learning to try and spin (basic flat 180s) and I realize that this takes a lot of lower back and ab strength...

Is ollie'ing really dependent on weight? I'm only 125lbs and I ride a 151 custom which I feel is a bit stiff for my weight. Its good when I freeride...but now that I'm trying other stuff...i find that i cant really engage too much flex :S


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

bro its the in season right now, go ride!!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

that is going to be stiff for 2 reasons jliu
1) its kinda tall for you
2)its a fairly stiff board as it is..


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*mtb*



Rocketbass88 said:


> I mountain bike.


dirt jumps!!!


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> that is going to be stiff for 2 reasons jliu
> 1) its kinda tall for you
> 2)its a fairly stiff board as it is..


yea...that was my fear. I was hoping that I could maybe gain some strength and/or improve my technique so that I wouldn't need to get a more flexy board to learn different stuff...hah 

but I guess spending $200 on a board is better than spending $200 on supplements...


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Rock CLimbing, Skateboarding...and lots of sex.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Rock CLimbing, Skateboarding...and lots of sex.


I agree! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Rock CLimbing, Skateboarding...and lots of sex.


yes, please. 

and sorry to say man, in my opinion your board is too big for you! I'm 160ish and i ride a 151 rome agent, plenty of flex, pop, and stability. Also though, if you're just venturing into the park, stick with your custom. No reason to spend 300-500 bucks on a good park board unless you're plan on spending most of you're time in one.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

There's an off season?


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*lucky ass?*



Grizz said:


> There's an off season?


where do you live


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Many hours pounding the road in my Asics, and hittin the ocean for daily swims. Plyometrics 2 days a week and the other 3 cross fit and HPI !


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Just finished my leg workout on my lunch break... lunges are the beast!


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

I started useing a balance board this year and Im already feeling the effects of it. Muscle memory builds after rideing the board for a couple hours. the muscles in my legs also feel alot more agile from the muscle memory. It's also pretty fun once you get the hang of it. When your on the board you apply more pressure to one foot (should be your dominate foot)and less on the other to balance your self. I leanred pretty quickly how to balance applying more pressure with my right foot. I've started to use my left foot and it's alot harder to stay balanced. so I've been doing this in hopes to help my self in rideing switch. Im also starting to do squats and you can stand on the board with your heels off or toes to help on your toe and heel edge.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

beggionahorseho said:


> where do you live


Near here.








Beautiful, isn't it. 

On Monday, thanks to Obama signing into law, it's now bordered by 180,000 more acres of brand new wilderness. 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Near here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moving there ^^^^


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I think everyone has it backwards. I don't condition for snowboarding, hell snowboarding just conditions me from taking time off during the off-season :laugh:


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Grizz said:


> Near here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you and your awesome home


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Freebird34 said:


> moving there ^^^^


You don't want to do that, just ask Snowolf. AZ is the place to be.

I saw you might need a job when you come out. Most of the ski areas have job fairs in October if you are looking at the free pass angle. That's about all they are good for unless you have some experience, not much money to be made. 

Pass prices for next season will start being published this Sunday. You might want to see if your student loans will help float you through a season or if you have to work for realz.

Think about living in Sandy. Close to MHCC and the ski areas.

Room for you to MOOZ. What's holding you back?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Is that Trillium lake Grizz? Beautimus indeed and truly The Cathedral of the Great Creator.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> The Cathedral of the Great Creator.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Not saying where we live sucks, but with all of this within a 3 hour drive of Phoenix, yeah, I think it`s a kick ass place to live...not to mentioan I can buy a 2700 square foot gorgeous home for under $200K and not have to live and work in the damn rain 6 months out of the year. While pow is great, sometimes a guy likes to ride in a T shirt and work on his tan!


Yeah although I REALLY WISHED we had snow season till mid may I cant lie snowboarding in nice breezy sunny conditions is worth it. Hell last time I was at Sunrise people were boarding in shorts haha. just to add to what he was saying about the houses being cheap, he's not lieing. just bought a 4 bedroom, 5 bathroom, 3000 sq. feet house for about 250


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah I saw that thread and I couldn't believe that was at snowbowl. Did you have to hike up there from the aggasiz lift? and how long was the hike up? how many breathers did you take? living in phoenix going up to those higher elevations gets me winded pretty quick haha


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, from the top of Agasiz, you take the boot track across the upper bowl. It only took about an hour to reach the ridge. If you use the lift, you can only do this when Patrol has the gate open. If you hike from the bottom, you just need a back country permit that is free, but you need to check with Snowbowl because they bomb that upper bowl for avalanche control.
> 
> The climb was`nt too bad, I just kept a steady pace and I am used to riding and working at around 6,000 which helps. I did`nt get to ride all the way down the Inner Basin, but I made a few fun traverses in the virgin pow. There was enough snow to ride all the way back down to Snowbowl through the trees. I want to do this trip after a big dump and go all the way to highway 89 at Sunset Crater...epic 5 mile tree run after dropping the steeps...:thumbsup:


Yeah thats a little too advanced for me... haha and thats a pretty long run to highway 89 sounds like alot of fun thought id be down if i had the skillz haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

arizona is a pretty amazing place to live. thats where i was born... i have family scattered everywhere in phoenix and flagstaff, i'm just to adventurous to move back out there yeah i'm planning on flying out to portland soon and checking it all out. maybe i'll find a place in sandy. 

IF i could get some extra loan money to cover a season of riding that would be amazing. i'll have to see what i can squeeze out. 
lol this thread is pretty far off topic >.<


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Freebird34 said:


> lol this thread is pretty far off topic >.<


agreed haha... I just wish It would magicly get cold for summer and snow haha either that or some billionaire would come to AZ and build a Snowdome. I'm already scared it might not snow next season haha It'd be nice to take a drive to telluride next season ppl at the local skate shop go all the time


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

ok....all you guys just make me sick...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

*Newton creek Mt Hood*

Favorite summer time hike. Looking into the Newton/Clark Glacier. Access to the Pacific Crest Trail and the Timberline trail which circumnavigates Mt Hood.

The last time we were up here We saw a mama black bear and her Two cubs.. This last fall. The left flank of the mountain leads you down to Mt Hood meadows and the top lift shack for the Cascade quad chair.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Favorite summer time hike. Looking into the Newton/Clark Glacier. Access to the Pacific Crest Trail and the Timberling trail which circumnavigates Mt Hood.


gorgeous......


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Freebird34 said:


> gorgeous......


 Indeed. I am blessed to be able to call it my home and I forget sometimes how beautiful it is here. Its rainy/cold and can be quite depressing making it through the winter months,but when the sun comes out its amazing how easy it is to put it all behind you.











further up Newton creek canyon. Over the left ridge line is in bounds at Meadows. Clark Canyon. You are looking at the Newton/Clark glacier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Not to hijack but i remember a few months back in a thread like this sopmebody had posted a video of them setting up a box ontop a tarp in their front yeard and pressing the hell out of it. If anybody knows what video im talking about could you please please post it up i've been searching for 2 days with no luck


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

MikeHunt asking for box video.

I can't be the only one who finds this funny (apologies if your name really is Mike Hunt).


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Hahahaha, i re read what i said a few minutes after posting and laughed, Nah my name isnt actually mike hunt but it would be cool though. . . right??


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Skateboarding battered me to hell this weekend, but I had a blast... doing the raw street thing is brutal, especially when you haven't done it in a while!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

FUCK YOU!

Just kidding. You're very fortunate to live near that kind of natural beauty!




Grizz said:


> Near here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Longboard. I find the motions of carving downhill is sort-of close to the feeling of carving on a snowboard. Granted, once one gets into various disciplines, then that's a whole other ball game.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

haha like all threads this one is getting a little off track. Not that it's a bad thing, some of those photos were beyond gorgeous - heavenly .

Anyway, I found quite a few websites months ago about off season conditioning and training for snowboarding. I somehow sense that some of this might be for people _really_ serious about their boarding, but no doubt I'm sure it would help those who get sick of getting sore muscles during their first week back into the season. The first link is about a 4 week programme to prepare yourself for the season.

Some good sites:
Bodybuilding.com - Lauren Brooks - Snowboarders Get Ready - Exercises To Prepare For The Slopes!
Snowboard Workout presented by Pro Ride Whistler
CPT Fitness : Snowboard Workout Program
Fit for Snowboarding :: Snowboard Club UK :: The Riders' Network

Some for casual boarders perhaps (less specific info):
At Home Exercises for Snowboarders
Getting in Shape for Snowboarding

I've never been boarding before so I have no clue if the info I've shared is very helpful, barely helpful or not at all. I'm signing up to a gym in two days time (after Easter) to prepare for the season in the Southern Hemisphere. Not only do I have a bit of muscle to build, but some weight to lose as well. It will be interesting... but I'll be incorporating some of the stuff I've shared here into my regime.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

For those of us who will always suck at skating and can't get to a trampoline...










POGO BALL!

Seriously! You could practice grabs, and you could probably get enough air to do a 540 or even a 720. Am I crazy or would this be a half-decent idea?


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Christafa said:


> haha like all threads this one is getting a little off track. Not that it's a bad thing, some of those photos were beyond gorgeous - heavenly .
> 
> Anyway, I found quite a few websites months ago about off season conditioning and training for snowboarding. I somehow sense that some of this might be for people _really_ serious about their boarding, but no doubt I'm sure it would help those who get sick of getting sore muscles during their first week back into the season. The first link is about a 4 week programme to prepare yourself for the season.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I didn't have the heart to bring this thread back on topic cause of all the sick pics...heh


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

skate board ollies boardslides are the exact same its snowboarding w/o bindings snow and cold


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to buy a pogo ball. Greatest toy of the 80's


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

I say too keep up to par in the off season for me I'll go skate(breaking out that board always keeps the legs goin), I run 4 miles every other day, and try to hit up the gym.


POGO BALL ROFL!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Run Run RUN!!! 

Also...make sure you concentrate a lot on legs in the gym (upper body too, but legs especially)....especially calfs and quads

Any cardio will keep ya in shape tho for the upcoming season


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

. .


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I cycle a lot. Ride anywhere from 20-50 miles a day on my road bike and I also go mountain biking a few times a week. Keeps the legs in really good shape. I also started stretching a lot this off season and plan on continuing that throughout the season hoping that I'll really be able to tweak those grabs now


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

drinking lots of beer, smokin lots of herb
best conditioning :cheeky4:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

snowboardkid156 said:


> POGO BALL ROFL!


No seriously. The hardest thing to get used to at the beginning of the season is sucking and holding my legs up into my chest for grabs when I spin. Jumping and doing grabs on a pogo ball would be perfect conditioning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

after my first ever season snowboarding, I found that these parts of my body suffered the most, order of not too bad to REALLY bad: shoulders, triceps, obliques (sides of your abs), calves, hip flexors (top of the leg at the front) and QUADS. Oh man. My front leg was useless on my second day of boarding. I couldn't lift it. Leg extensions and squats would've really helped there.

But you know, you're going to get sore either way once you start out. Keeping fit from other exercise is the best conditioning


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Extremo said:


> No seriously. The hardest thing to get used to at the beginning of the season is sucking and holding my legs up into my chest for grabs when I spin. Jumping and doing grabs on a pogo ball would be perfect conditioning.


:thumbsup: good point man, that does sound like a good way to accomplish that! I wasn't knockin it just hadn't heard of that thing in a loooong time haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

snowboardkid156 said:


> I say too keep up to par in the off season for me I'll go skate(breaking out that board always keeps the legs goin), I run 4 miles every other day, and try to hit up the gym.
> 
> 
> POGO BALL ROFL!


very similar - i run 4 miles every other day (at 5:30am  ) and then wakeboard at the local park on weekends. sadly the season is coming to end unless I pony up for a wetsuit


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> very similar - i run 4 miles every other day (at 5:30am  ) and then wakeboard at the local park on weekends. sadly the season is coming to end unless I pony up for a wetsuit


saweet! everyone thinks I'm crazy for runnin 4 miles haha. yeah man I don't think I'd be going in the water myself up that way without one.. but I say screw the wetsuit buy more snow gear  haha


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i just grabbed a decent wetsuit this summer for only $100, i'm sure you can find one that you can pick up no problem


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I run too, AT LEAST 2 miles when I do run, sometimes more, (but I do high intensity cardio just about everyday, so 4 miles a day would be too much). But my thing is running up stairs....3 miles a day. Thats serious business right there! Strengthens the legs like no other...probably the best cardio when it comes to conditioning for boarding now that I come to think about it, stairs focus mainly on your calfs quads hamstrings glutes and abs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I run too, AT LEAST 2 miles when I do run, sometimes more, (but I do high intensity cardio just about everyday, so 4 miles a day would be too much). But my thing is running up stairs....3 miles a day. Thats serious business right there! Strengthens the legs like no other...probably the best cardio when it comes to conditioning for boarding now that I come to think about it, stairs focus mainly on your calfs quads hamstrings glutes and abs.


Never tried stairs, are you doing Balboa style at a stadium or those goofy stair stepper machines?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> Never tried stairs, are you doing Balboa style at a stadium or those goofy stair stepper machines?




Hahhaha I wish I was doing balboa style, but I honestly can't find a big enough set of stairs close enough to me, unless I went to the Empire State building or Statue of Liberty everyday. Yea I do the goofy stair machine...

But hey! When you can bang out 3 miles on that goofy machine then come talk to me!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Hahhaha I wish I was doing balboa style, but I honestly can't find a big enough set of stairs close enough to me, unless I went to the Empire State building or Statue of Liberty everyday. Yea I do the goofy stair machine...
> 
> But hey! When you can bang out 3 miles on that goofy machine then come talk to me!!!


yeah 3 miles on a stair machine would deff get the job done enough lol. I've thought about the use of them but never have actually done it.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I actually do the Balboa type, I have a set a stairs in a park by my house if you can get thru the smell of piss and dogshit you'll be ok.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Squats (smith machine doesn't count), barbell rows, overhead barbell presses, bench presses and deadlifts are the core and primo exercises for functional strength for nearly all sports. They're all you need if done with perfect form.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Last year I added a plymoetrics routine to my pre-season workout. Lots of squat-jump variations. As a result I progressed more last year than any other, more air, higher jumps, bigger spins.

Definitely worth checking into! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Hahhaha I wish I was doing balboa style, but I honestly can't find a big enough set of stairs close enough to me, unless I went to the Empire State building or Statue of Liberty everyday. Yea I do the goofy stair machine...
> 
> But hey! When you can bang out 3 miles on that goofy machine then come talk to me!!!


I might crawl back to talk to you lol I wonder if my new gym has one....


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> I might crawl back to talk to you lol I wonder if my new gym has one....


LOL....Ok Im waiting! Your gym should have one, the majority of them do. But make sure that you do the revolving stairs, not the other stairmaster thing, I dont even know how to explain them but you will see what I mean if your gym has a stairmaster


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

hmmm can you explain the revolving stairs and stairmaster? I googled them and I found the same sorta result for both. Something similar to this:










Do those stairs actually move as if you're going up a staircase? Amazing..


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Christafa said:


> hmmm can you explain the revolving stairs and stairmaster? I googled them and I found the same sorta result for both. Something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! Those are the stairs I am talking about. They are really like your just running up a real staircase. Its such a great workout, not only cardiovascular wise, but it really works on your legs. I am 130 lbs, and in 30 minutes on level 10 Im burning close to 400 k/cal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

dang those stairs look pretty intense! I wanna try that out.

I'll just go run up the down escalator for a bit, since my gym doesn't have one of those.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Yes!! Those are the stairs I am talking about. They are really like your just running up a real staircase. Its such a great workout, not only cardiovascular wise, but it really works on your legs. I am 130 lbs, and in 30 minutes on level 10 Im burning close to 400 k/cal.


Something good to change it up a bit. I can foresee many injuries on such equipment though, far out!

My gym just got refurbed and in the corner are two massive boxes, one labelled stair machine. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

snowboardkid156 said:


> dang those stairs look pretty intense! I wanna try that out.
> 
> I'll just go run up the down escalator for a bit, since my gym doesn't have one of those.


hahahaha yea that should work too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Just read an article in my Men's Journal and it talks about how cycling is one of the best off season workouts for skiing and snowboarding. I don't currently have the article in front of me, but I do know that the US ski team is doing it a lot. When I get home, and can get my hands on the article, I will put up some of the more important points the article makes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> Just read an article in my Men's Journal and it talks about how cycling is one of the best off season workouts for skiing and snowboarding. I don't currently have the article in front of me, but I do know that the US ski team is doing it a lot. When I get home, and can get my hands on the article, I will put up some of the more important points the article makes.



Yea definitely, if you could either post the article or post the link to the article that would be great. I spoke to my exercise physiology teacher yesterday and actually asked her about off season snowboarding conditioning and she said the best things you can do it any long duration aerobic activity (running at a moderate jog for 30, 40 minutes a day) and the most important conditioning exercises is muscle endurance, especially quads.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*Core*

A lot of your strength and rotation for busting out spin tricks is going to come from your core (and balls of course). So focus on abs, obliques (side abs), and lower back. Great exercises would be Sit-ups and reverse crunches, Side Crunches, Bicycle crunches/or "kicks", and the two that personally kick my ass, Hanging knee raises and Plank. Don't do all of them at once. Just find a couple you like, do them, and eventually work your way up to the ones that give you a harder time. Try picking 3 exercises and do each one 3 times for 15 movements (3 sets of 15 reps), if you find this too easy then do more then 15 reps or add a 4th exercise to your routine. Do this 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*Fucntional Fitness for Lower Body*

A lot suggestions on here for biking, hiking, skateboarding, sex, Etc. All great suggestions. Majority of these are good for Cardio, smaller "accessory" muscles groups, and repetative movements for the major muscles in the legs. But also consider strengthening these muscles in your lower body through specific exercises. Quads (thigh), Hamstring (back leg opposite the thigh), and calf, will give you more leg strenth and the explosive power you are looking for. 1)SQUATS-(for quads) are for all muscles in the leg but specifically the thigh. Use dumbells for extra weight and eventually work your way to a barbell. If you find this too hard then just do numerous reps with no weight and work your way up. Don't worry about it, everyone starts somewhere. 2)LUNGES- again, are good for all muscles in the leg, but specifically good for your hamstrings. Again use dumbells if you can at a weight that will challenge you the most without causing injury. 3) STANDING CALF RAISES- this will concentrate on your calves. Using dumbells, stand on the edge of a stair with the back half of your feet hanging off, and just go up onto your tiptoes and back down again. If this is too easy stand on one foot and do it, then work your way up to a higher weight. 

Do each one of these exercises 4 times each for 8 movements (4 sets of 8 reps).


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*Core and Lower Legs*

For a set routine, start first with the Functional training for lower body. 
*Squats- 4 sets of 8 reps
Lunges- 4 sets of 8 reps
Standing Calf Raises- 4 sets of 8 reps*
And then the suggested Core excersises
*Bicycles Crunches- 3 sets of 15 reps (15 on each leg so a total of 30 per set)
Side Crunces- 3 sets of 15 reps (15 per side so a total of 30 per set)
Plank- hold the plank for 1 minute and rest for 1 minute (do this a total of three times. If it's too easy, next time you do it, hold it for 2-3 minutes and rest for 1 minute.)*
If any of this is confusing you can find examples of these exercises on the internet. Do this routine 2 to 3 times a week as well as biking/running/staying active Etc, and you should be ready to slay by the time snow starts to flY. So start getting STOKED!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Also....if the plank is too easy, try lifting one leg up. That will make it harder. And also, when your in plank moves your hips from side to side touching the floor with each rotation. Thats a tough one. Another good exercise for your quads....Take a free weight and hold it with your feet (like in between your feet). Sit on a chair and slowly raise your legs up (lifting the weight up). Was that confusing? I dont really know how else to explain it lol.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't forget russian twists. My favorite core exercise because it's so easy to change the weight you use.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh and also dont forget the infamous tornado ball....crazy ab workout


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

What the hell is the tornado ball?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

cycling, hands down, is really good for the legs which is really all you need for snowboarding. i would say more road cycling though. also boosts endurance like crazy.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Mountain Boarding, Biking, being lazy, waiting for the season to start again, staring longingly at my board, boots, helmet, goggels. Go to sleep hoping there will be snow in the morning, wake up, still september, no snow, start crying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

no stairclimber thing at my gym


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha that guys name is Wolfsnow and everybody knows that their is a Snowolf already on this site.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

I signed up before i knew there was a snowolf. If i knew there was one before i signed up, i would have gone with a different name. But I didn't know, so i am stuck with this, and people thinking i am trying to be like snowolf. Belive me, i'm not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> What the hell is the tornado ball?


YouTube - Holistic Trainer.net - Cyclone / Tornado Ball


Thats some serious shit right there!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I could see myself crushing my ball's with that thing..


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

laz167 said:


> I could see myself crushing my ball's with that thing..


hahahaha all I hear is EXCUSES EXCUSES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

laz167 said:


> I could see myself crushing my ball's with that thing..


Yeh I'm with this guy. That's just insane mannn


----------

